# problem with codeblocks and wxwidgets 2.8



## Johnny2Bad (Jun 7, 2011)

I've decided to use codeblocks and wxwidgets for GUI development. One problem: it doesn't work.

Everytime I compile I get the following error:

```
/usr/local/include/wx-2.8/wx/defs.h|42|error: #error "No Target! You should use wx-config program for compilation flags!"|
```

I have tried to locate wx-config, but no joy. I have also tried compiling from the command line and still no joy.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated,
Jonathan.


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Jun 9, 2011)

*[Solved] problem with codeblocks and wxwidgets 2.8*

After searching the internet for what seemed like centuries I found the solution....

Click here to have a look.


----------

